# The best looking woman on earth......



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Is in this video!

Ignore the music, its just generic eurotrash dance crap but the chick...









If there is a better looking woman on earth iv not seen her yet!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

damn you! now I need a new pair of underwear...







that chick ill never forget....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i muted that to watch it. music videos are INCREDIBLY stupid when you take the music away.

anyways, shes definately hot, but not my kinda hot. to each his own but ive seen better


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ha, that song is by Basshunter. He's always been one of my all time favorites, but he finally hit it big with this song. It even made the number 1 song in Britain for a couple weeks or so with this hit.








~Taylor~


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Ha, that song is by Basshunter. He's always been one of my all time favorites, but he finally hit it big with this song. It even made the number 1 song in Britain for a couple weeks or so with this hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taylor! your into cheesy music like that??? thought you were better than that lol

Yeah it was no1 over here









Better than soulja boy though!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya...that girl is smokin.
Im a fan of the dark hair over blonds any day


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

i thought the song was terrible. Soulja boy sucks too.

Hot women though, i agree


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

DA that songs a tune you no you love it and i said exacly the same to a friend of mine about her and he didnt agree.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lewis said:


> DA that songs a tune you no you love it and i said exacly the same to a friend of mine about her and he didnt agree.


Must be gay, get a new friend


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

haha thats what i said.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Wonder if the singer ever forgets the lyrics...

Pretty girl.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i so love this kind of music. i can't wait until i go to ibiza in august...

this is why i listen to BPM pretty much all the time on XM radio.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

she is Hott (Hott like i would do her over and over agian and never get tired of looking at her)

But if you want to see the Prettiest girl in the world (as i would do anything for and devote my life to) well...

Here she is!!!







There are so many to chose From...
http://www.rachel-mcadams.net/gallery/

Theres a site for all you fans


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

She's cute, i recognise her, whats she been in?
(im assuming she's an actress?)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

In my opinion this is the hottest woman!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

eddyhead said:


> she is Hott (Hott like i would do her over and over agian and never get tired of looking at her)
> 
> But if you want to see the Prettiest girl in the world (as i would do anything for and devote my life to) well...
> 
> ...


elbows too pointy...


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> she is Hott (Hott like i would do her over and over agian and never get tired of looking at her)


elbows too pointy...
[/quote]
haha a little Picky are we?

and im glad you think that way...one less guy i have to worry about on my pursuit to win her heart


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Evangeline lilly









Adriana Lima









Both hotter.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

**WW**

http://www.intporn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2184


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

dalyhawk said:


> Evangeline lilly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed Hotter!!!!

my point was Rachel was Pretty...ther is a difference in my opinion between pretty/beautiful and hott/sexy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Jessica Alba is definately beautiful and hot.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Ja said:


> Jessica Alba is definately beautiful and hot.


haha agreed...off topic but every time i see your avatar i chuckle


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Her hair is too dark.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

maddyfish said:


> Her hair is too dark.


In my fantasies, she is clean shaven.










.










.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

jessica alba no doubt


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Ha, that song is by Basshunter. He's always been one of my all time favorites, but he finally hit it big with this song. It even made the number 1 song in Britain for a couple weeks or so with this hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taylor! your into cheesy music like that??? thought you were better than that lol

Yeah it was no1 over here









Better than soulja boy though!
[/quote]
WAY better than that soulja boy crap. Thank god that's over.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Her hair is too dark.


In my fantasies, she is clean shaven.










.










.









[/quote]
What I would give for that to be my hand on her ass!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The chick that plays Rasputin's lover on Hellboy.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

WoW Devon i think Jessica beats that girl in the vid...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

eddyhead said:


> WoW Devon i think Jessica beats that girl in the vid...


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Ja said:


> WoW Devon i think Jessica beats that girl in the vid...


That's what I'm talking about!
[/quote]
But not my Rachel






































































IMHO

Pfury "You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message"

I told Pfury "you can't limit my emotions"

In the End Pfury won....She always does

edit: I had 23 woots but for yall info you only can have a max of 10 emotions


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thinks angelina jolie is hott


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

pcrose said:


> thinks angelina jolie is hott


Yeah if you like skin and bones lol! Four or five years ago was a different story though.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

im in love


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Ja said:


> im in love


i take it your a computer science guy? lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

eddyhead said:


> im in love


i take it your a computer science guy? lol
[/quote]
No! If he was than he would have put links for lazy guys like me to click on lol.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

jessica alba will always be #1 to me but right now im diggin kim kardashians total package, also hayden panetierre? dunno how to spell it. is she even legal i dunno? haha.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Adriana Lima > all


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is hands down the most beautiful women in the world...without a doubt..



>


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

thePACK said:


> this is hands down the most beautiful women in the world...without a doubt..
> 
> 
> 
> >


Great body but Jessica Alba is still better!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

devon shes an iranian born norwegian glamor model. 
as stated aylar ( not her real name though)
she has starred in a really funny porn movie, you should look it up. be warned the porn is from her pre silicon days.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> devon shes an iranian born norwegian glamor model.
> as stated aylar ( not her real name though)
> she has starred in a really funny porn movie, you should look it up. be warned the porn is from her pre silicon days.


/cant get to google fast enough

And whoever posted the adriana lima pic...yeah she is rediculously hot


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> devon shes an iranian born norwegian glamor model.
> as stated aylar ( not her real name though)
> she has starred in a really funny porn movie, you should look it up. be warned the porn is from her pre silicon days.


/cant get to google fast enough
[/quote]

Beat you to it.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Sheppard said:


> Ya...that girl is smokin.
> Im a fan of the dark hair over blonds any day


Agreed.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Meh...iv seen the porno and the fake boobie pics..she isnt that hot afterall
She still looks like a goddess in that vid though!

Same with adriana lima

In her modelling pics she is gorgeous









Natural goofy smile, not so gorgeous!









Maybe it is all about the alba!


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

or the Rachel McAdams...alba is kinda the same way as lima...not as much (as far as modeling pics to real life) you look at Rachel and no mater what she is amazing...maybe im just in love


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> or the Rachel McAdams...alba is kinda the same way as lima...not as much (as far as modeling pics to real life) you look at Rachel and no mater what she is amazing...maybe im just in love


I know were i recognise her from now...weddingcrashers!
I prefer the other girl, ayla fisher!

Ill get some pics up later but im going work now


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> or the Rachel McAdams...alba is kinda the same way as lima...not as much (as far as modeling pics to real life) you look at Rachel and no mater what she is amazing...maybe im just in love


I know were i recognise her from now...weddingcrashers!
I prefer the other girl, ayla fisher!

Ill get some pics up later but im going work now








[/quote]
Yes she is in that movie...i havent seen that movie yet


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gosh we have very diferent tastes in women. i dont like that magazine cover super model look. i like that cute girl next door wearing glasses, and you know the second she takes em off shes just severly f***able. 
you know that cute little book worm look, smart girl, dark hair, brown eyes, nice lips, not enormous boobs but definately a figure you notice. but you know when she wants to she can be holy god sexy! 
...let me search for a pic of what im talking about...brb


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

not exactly girl next door...more like the MILF next door, but damn this works too.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

MORph you should look into to Rachel Mcadams...she is that girl next door...


----------



## ouija (Feb 4, 2008)

She makes my day


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

ouija said:


> She makes my day


my Grandmother What big EYES you have


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Ja said:


> im in love


i take it your a computer science guy? lol
[/quote]
No! If he was than he would have put links for lazy guys like me to click on lol.
[/quote]

i tried i cant figure it out?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

eddyhead said:


> im in love


i take it your a computer science guy? lol
[/quote]


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> devon shes an iranian born norwegian glamor model.
> as stated aylar ( not her real name though)
> she has starred in a really funny porn movie, you should look it up. be warned the porn is from her pre silicon days.


i posted the link in the first page!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> devon shes an iranian born norwegian glamor model.
> as stated aylar ( not her real name though)
> she has starred in a really funny porn movie, you should look it up. be warned the porn is from her pre silicon days.


i posted the link in the first page!
[/quote]

yea I watched that yesterday...woot


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

derail image uploaded
status...Sd)9322_2A upload C:\
image status: sending -en route
destroy sex drive....complete
image post........








initiate derailment///process complete


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

now that was funny


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

it was only time before someone thought they were cool and post an ugly pic *cough*morph*cough*


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> devon shes an iranian born norwegian glamor model.
> as stated aylar ( not her real name though)
> she has starred in a really funny porn movie, you should look it up. be warned the porn is from her pre silicon days.


i posted the link in the first page!
[/quote]

big whoop, wanna fight about it?










/if you dont watch family guy you wont get it...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

This is the best looking woman I could think of today


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> This is the best looking woman I could think of today


I love Japs! It seems to be rare that they have nice feet though.


----------

